# ADGA Registration---Help!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

New to registering... completely lost!
Member/Owner Name 
(Membership name cannot exceed 48 letters & spaces).

Okay, does my herd name go here? I.E. jacobs ladder critters...Whatever...?

Your membership name is the name under which your animals will be owned, e.g., Tom Smith, Tom & Sally Smith, The Tom Smith Family, Smith Corporation.

Choices for Registered Tattoo:
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
(Tattoo can be 2, 3, or 4 letters and/or numbers. For use in right ear, right tail web, or center tail web. Dependent on availability.)

Ummm, what would I want to use??

List Specific Breeds You Own
Purebred - 
American - 
Grade -

Sound easy, but I have only one Alpine goat , and I need to register NOA. I plan to buy an American Alpine goat, so do I go ahead and put american on there?

Thanks,

Dayna


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Member would be your name.

Herdname would be "Jacob's Ladder Critters" Make sure that if you plan to name your kids with an appostrophy to use it in the name. IE Jacob's Ladder Critter's Memphis. Make sure you put Jacob's Ladder Critter's.

Tattoo is up to you. You could just use JLC.

My herdname is SGM and my tattoo is SGM1. Some people use their initials. Others who knows. Some are random.

Breed doesn't restrict you should you later have other breeds. They're just asking so when they list you in the members book they can mark what breeds you breed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacob's Ladder Critters is 23 letters and spaces! Leaving you only 7 characters/spaces left for a name.

Personally I would have your herd name as Jacob's Ladder and skip the critters part. This way you can have more versatility with the naming of your kids. 

You can still have your website and other paraphernalia say Jacob's Ladder Critters and advertise that way but the actual herd name would be shortened. But its up to you


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa...Slow down. First of all, jacobs ladder is just an example. I am not going as that name. But the herd name I have chosen has an "s" at the end. I'm not telling anyone what it is, because last time I said something, it almost ended up a suggestion for someone else's herd name. So, I'm a bit protective now. Sorry. 

I am confused at the website, because it does not have a place for a herd name, just member name... Here look at the page I am looking at: https://secure.cnchost.com/adga.org/mbrapp.htm to clear up confusion for what I am asking.

And actually, I think the correct grammer for what I am going as would have s, then an apostophy, so it would be s' instead of apostrophy s. I dunno... This is nuts... 
eek!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the application for membership is different from application for herd name 

You need to be a member before you can get a herdname -- well thats how it is with AGS anyway


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup the application for membership (which is the one you're describing) and herdname are two totally different forms.
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh okay. That helps... :doh: 

What about the tattoo? Does that go on one ear, and then the other gets the year code or something, or???


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes your herd tattoo will go in the right ear and the left ear gets a letter and the number of the kid.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, okay great. Got that picked out too. Tee-hee I'm exited!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Once you join the registry and fill out your member name (ie your name), your choice of tattoo and breeds then you'll be able to do the herdname.

Here's the herdname online...
https://secure.cnchost.com/adga.org/Reg ... rdName.htm

Here is the mail in one...
http://adga.org/herdname.pdf

When you join the registry they assign a number to you as well as a tattoo (that is if you don't choose your tattoo). For kids born on your farm. Your not "required" to have a herdname to breed goats. However, everyone who doesn't have one has to use 'The' for the beginning of the goats name and you can't take credit for being the breeder. So its assumed and expected more or less to have your own herdname and use it for your goats.

Stacey is right. Length of herdname is important. Long names leave little space for kid names. If you only want to use one word names then it wouldn't be as big a deal, however if you like phrases or more than one word in a name then it would be a problem. My herdname being so short leaves loads of room for kid names.

Here's the membership application online...
https://secure.cnchost.com/adga.org/mbrapp.htm

I don't know why but I can never find the printable ADGA membership application.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My herd name is pretty short. 14 charactars including spaces. So, I think I am ok.

A second note...Yikes! They get you coming and going. $15 to register the herd name? It's only one time as long as you keep your membership current though I think, so that is good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, they are expensive! $36 to join $15 to register your herd name and with the AGS registration of having 2 does ADGA...Another $22 and membership fee every year. Plus the cost is much higher to register doelings: $9.50 IF I get the paperwork sent in by 3/31...AGS and NDGA are around $5....worth it though for me as there are not many NDGA shows in the state and there seems to be more interest in ADGA


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Liz, what is AGS?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

AGS is the American Goat Society.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Thank you Jacque


----------

